# A good snack, appetizer or even a dessert



## theangrydolphin (Oct 2, 2007)

Get about 1/2 of a small watermelon and cut into bite size chunks. Squeeze 1/2 of a ripe lemon (bottled lemon juice works but ain't as good) over the watermelon and then salt to taste. Add chili powder to even cover each piece with with just enopugh powder to give it a kick or to suit your taste. This dish has an intersting flavor and you can also substitute cucumbers or even mix them in with the melon.


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

That Chili powder sounds.......... I dunno

Y'all let me know!!!


----------

